# VST in OBS for Linux



## AndyDelgado (Jun 2, 2020)

What can I say to help the cause? 
OBS for Linux is Amazing. 
Reaper for Linux is Amazing. 
I am spoiled using the VST plugins available. 

I would LOVE to be able to use VST with OBS like those slimy Windows users do.

Please HELP!


----------



## CaprettaD (Jun 17, 2020)

I stay on Kubuntu 20.04 that is a Windows like operation sistem but there issn't filter like in Windows. I search news about this mistake. I wont same effect for my bad voice.


----------



## frisco (Jan 17, 2021)

Now that OBS seems to have support for VST plugins, can someone explain how to get them to show up as an option for audio filters?  I'm using arch linux, and neither the obs-studio package nor the obs-studio-git package contains an obs-vst.so plugin.  Moreover, there's no option to add a VST plugin in the audio filter dialog.  Do I need to supply some additional option to cmake, or install reaper before compiling OBS studio?  I'm very eager to use this feature but can't find any description of how.


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 13, 2021)

Installing VST plugins (tested on Ubuntu 18.04):

create a folder in $HOME directory  *mkdir .vst*
find and download VST plugins
put a folder with VST plugins or *.so* file into created *.vst *folder
Notes & links:

some plugins do not render GUI (though effect is preserved) details
additional paths for VST plugins source_code


http://linux-sound.org/linux-vst-plugins.html
https://www.audiopluginsforfree.com/linux/vst-linux/
https://distrho.sourceforge.io/


----------

